# This Thursday 11:30 AM



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To my CT friends,

My FIL is having brain surgery for the second time in three years at 11:30 this Thursday the 8th of November.He is also in his 8th month of chemo due to prostate cancer. Needless to say, he and my MIL can use all the positive vibes they can get, so, can you give a shout out to Ray this Thursday and wish him well in his surgery and prognosis. Many thanks

CC


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cape,

Puttiing aside some things you already know about, I'd say we could spare some positive vibes here right now so we'll try to send them his way. All the best to your family!!!!!!!


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Sending good vibes, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Ray will have my thoughts and prayers Thursday, as will you and your family.

much love and peace,
emily


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

All the best to you and all your family Cape!


"Vwooong vwooong wvooong!"
That's me sending healthy vibes for a successful surgery in your FiLs direction. 

Deep Breaths, positive visualization.
:smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll say a prayer for healing, CC. Please give my warmest regards to your dear wife and daughters too, at this difficult time.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CC.
Surgery a couple of weeks ago and started chemo. Again.
I have plenty of left over good vibes I'm sending along to Ray as we speak. Please make sure that you, your family, and the inlaws stay healthy for his sake.
Brad, feel like poop tonight but something got me up from sleep and drew me to this post. Promise our shop will stop Thursday noon and gather to think about Ray. This is something they have started in the last month. It works!!
jeff


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

CC - stay strong, believe, keep your faith. Prayers to Ray and you and your family. It is a hard time indeed - keep chins up.
We'll be with you all.
Daina


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh man, will be sending good vibes to him Thurs....with some thrown in toward Pan....(what bubble have I been in?)


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Sadly, even more reason for our ChefTalk family to pull together in healing thoughts. 
Brad, Jeff's right about staying well for Ray's sake. Take good care of yourself.
And Jeff, you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

All my hopes, prayers, thoughts, and everything in between. Keep us updated! I wish you and your family lucky and good health. 

Love,
Gummy-Bear


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

As I can personally attest this is a great community for pulling together whether it's an immediate member or an extended member. My personal regards to your FIL Brad, he is a lucky man in many respects in the SIL department especially!

Pan you as well, we are always thinking about you and Sophie!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your FIL and family is going through this. My own father is going through cancer right now......it started 5 years ago. I'm sending good vibes your way and hoping for the best.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CC,
The very last thing I wanted to do was distract from you request. I tried the PM and it idn't work, sorry. I'm fine. 
One thing about the multi-trauma gang, they usually come through good, as will Ray.
pan


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

brad,
i'm praying that everything went ok today.
kathee


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

How did the surgery go? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you all so very much for your kind words and supportive Pm's
Unfortunately just before surgery my FIL had a severe heart arrhythmia which prevented the brain surgery (for obvious reasons) needless to say it was a very hard day for all, especially my MIL. At this time there seems to be little progress with the heart, the doctors are trying to determine the type and cause of the arrhythmia.Again, thank you very much for your prayers.
cc


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

CC,
I really don't have any words for yesterdays outcome yet I do believe that things happen with a plan in mind... No matter whether we understand the plan or not. Kinda felt like something was up since we never heard especially since typically when things go well it's not to hard to exclaim that. I'm sure there's not much comfort right now but know that I'm/we're still holding out hope that things will be okay!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ditto, oldschool's words....he puts it so well.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you all

Daina


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

CC, I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't go as planned. I can imagine how hard that has been for your family. The good thing is they caught the arrythmia before starting a surgery like that! Please keep us posted on how he's getting along!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

CC and all CT family in need of "good vibes" -- :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: On the way 

Heal, and help heal.

CT is an amazing group -- we are blessed to be able to find comfort and support here.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

CC, any news on your FIL? I hope things are going better now.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ditto
pan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks to everyone,

Things could be better, and they could be worse. (he is not in physical pain)

Your kind and thoughtful words mean a lot to me. I shared them with my wife and Jill was touched. I think we will be facing a long uphill run, but we are hopeful.

Again,
Thank you


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Please know I'm praying for a complete recovery for Jill's dad, CC.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Love and healing thoughts for you all.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My family received the best Christmas present possible. My father in law came home today after over 5 weeks in the hospital. He has a journey in front of him, but he's home :smiles::roll:

Thanks to all, and happy holidays!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Fantastic! That is a holiday blessing, indeed!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

never doubted,
pan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Way to go! That is a nice gift for the new year! L' Chayim:beer:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I second that! What wonderful news.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ditto! Happy New Year CC & family.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:smiles:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Phew. Wonderful. I just went through something similar with my father. It is amazing when it hits home. 

You have strength, and you have us.

Cheers! S


----------

